# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  دراسة تفصيلية دقيقة عن البدون أعدّها د . غانم النجار

## هيثم الفقى

*تعد مشكلة عديميالجنسية في الكويت واحدة من أبرز المعضلات التي تلقي بكاهلها على جميع الاعتباراتالاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية والإنسانية ولا يبدو حتى الآن أن هناك حلا عملياوواقعيا يتعامل مع الاعتبارات كافة ويعالجها بصورة منطقية وإنسانية

وعلىالرغم من أن اتفاقاً يكاد يكون إجماعيا على أن تفاقم هذه المشكلة سببه الإجراءاتوالسياسات الحكومية المتعاقبة منذ تأسيس دولة الكويت الحديثة واستقلالها عام 1961،فإن ذلك لم يمنع المعنيين بالأمر من توجيه انتقادات حادة لتباطؤ الحكومة في حلالمشكلة
وبالتالي فإن أجواء الانفتاح السياسي داخل الكويت أتاح فرصة جيدة لنقاشالمشكلة بوضوح وصراحة وشفافية وتسمية الأشياء بمسمياتها دون تردد، فالكتاباتالصحافية لا تخلو من ذكر عن البدون ومعاناتهم الإنسانية، كذلك فإن التصريحاتالبرلمانية دائما تطالب الحكومة بحل هذه المشكلة الإنسانية وقد ساهم الضغط في صدورالقانون 2000 والذي حدد تجنيس 2000 شخص من البدون سنويا وقد تم فعلا البدء بالتجنيسإلا أن العدد المقرر قانونا لم يستكمل بالصورة المطلوبة على الرغم من أن إعدادالقوائم الخاصة بهذا الأمر يتم إعدادها بصورة دائمة

من جانب آخر تقوم لجنةالدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان بمجلس الأمة بمتابعة الكثير من قضايا البدون وحل الكثير منمشاكلهم، كما تقوم الجمعية الكويتية لحقوق الإنسان وهي منظمة غير حكومية بالضغطالمستمر على الحكومة لإيجاد مخرج للمعضلة وقد تقدمت الكثير من الجمعيات غيرالحكومية بمقترحات لحل المشكلة كان أبرزها مذكرات رفعتها جمعية حقوق الإنسانوالجمعية الكويتية للدفاع عن ضحايا الحرب عام 92 مطالبين الحكومة والمجلس بتطبيقالاتفاقيات الدولية بهذا الخصوص، ويبدو أن الحكومة عازمة على التعامل التدريجيوالبطيء مع المشكلة مما سيزيد من تدهور الأوضاع الإنسانية بالنسبة إلى البدونوبالتالي فقد تم اقتراح أن تقوم الحكومة بمنح من تنطبق عليه الشروط إقامة طويلةالأمد وإتاحة الفرصة له لكي يحيا حياة كريمة يتمكن خلالها من العمل والعلاج والحركةوالسفر وغيره ومن ثم يراجع وضعه بعد انتهاء مدة الإقامة ويتخذ بشأنه القرارالمناسب

البدون في الكويت

وتعد مشكلة البدون في الكويت مغايرة إلىحد بعيد لشبيهاتها في دول أخرى في العالم كجمهوريات البلطيق أو مملكة بوتان أوالنيبال، فقد كان وضع البدون في الكويت حتى قبيل عام 1985 وضعا نموذجيا، حيث تتممعاملتهم في الكثير من الحالات كمواطنين ويتم تفضيلهم على المقيمين من جنسياتأخرى

بل إن التقدم في هذا المجال قد وصل في بداية السبعينات إلى درجة منحالجنسية لأي طالب من البدون يكمل تعليمه الثانوي وقد استفاد من ذلك عدد من البدونالذين يساهمون مساهمة فعالة في المجتمع الكويتي حاليا كمواطنين ، إلا أن ذلكالإجراء تم إيقافه بعد فترة وجيزة

لقد أدى ذلك الوضع المتميز للبدونبالتأكيد إلى إخفاء عدد ليس بقليل من حملة الجنسيات الأخرى للدول المجاورةلجنسياتهم وتسجيل أنفسهم على أنهم بدون، وقد استمر ذلك الوضع لفترة طويلة مما أسسللكثير منهم أوضاعا قانونية كـ "بدون" خاصة وأن غالبية أولئك كانوا قد انخرطوا فيالسلك العسكري ولم يبد طوال هذه الفترة بأن الحكومة كانت منزعجة من ذلك الوضع، بلإن كل الإجراءات الرسمية كانت تتجه صوب التسهيل على البدون ومعاملتهم معاملة متميزةفي جميع المجالات

وقد مرت مشكلة البدون في الكويت بعدة مراحل والتيبالإمكان تقسيمها إلى المراحل التالية:*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أولاً- مرحلة صدور قانون الجنسيةعام 1959 وحتى 1985، وهي المرحلة التي لم يشعر فيها بأي انتهاك لحقوقهم باستثناء الحصولعلى الجنسية*

*ثانياً- منذ 1985 وحتى الغزو العراقي 1990 وهي مرحلة بدايةالتشدد*

*ثالثاً- المرحلة الثالثة وهي منذ تحرير الكويت 1991 وحتى الآن، وهيمرحلة زاد فيها التشدد والمعاناة بالنسبة إلى البدون، انتهاء بصدور قانون رقم 22لسنة 2000 الصادر فــي 2001/6/3 والذي نشر في الجريدة الرسمية "الكويت اليوم" بتاريخ2000/6/11 حيث وافق فيه مجلس الأمة على قانون يقضي بتجنيس ألفي شخص لتلكالسنة بأغلبية 40 نائباً ورفض خمسة نواب وامتناع خمسة آخرين عن التصويت*

*وقداستند هذا التقرير إضافة إلى مصادر أخرى بشكل أساسي على دراسة أصدرها مجلس الأمةعام 1996*

*قانون الجنسية في الكويت :* 

*يحكم الجنسية والتجنيس فيالكويت قانون الجنسية رقم 15 لسنة 1959 الخاص بالجنسية الكويتية، وعلى الرغم من أنهكان قد صدر قانون رقم 2 لسنة 1948 بتنظيم الجنسية الكويتية آنذاك فإنه لم يوضع موضعالتطبيق الفعلي حتى صدور القانون رقم 1959/15 و قد جرت وأدخلت الكثير من التعديلاتعلى القانون المذكور، كما سيتم تفصيلها لاحقا*

*وتنظم المادة الأولى من قانون 1959/15 مفهوم الكويتيين بالتأسيس حيث تنص على أن "الكويتيين أساسا هم المتوطنون فيالكويت قبل سنة 1920، وكانوا محافظين على إقامتهم العادية فيها إلى يوم نشر هذاالقانون••••" كما تنظم المادة الثانية مفهوم جنسية الدم حيث تنص على أن "يكونكويتيا كل من ولد في الكويت أو في الخارج لأب كويتي" وينسحب ذلك على الكويتيبالتأسيس أم بالتجنس كما سيأتي لاحقا، وقد دار جدل قانوني فيما إذا كان المولود لأبكويتي متجنس يعتبر هو الآخر متجنسا، إلا أن ذلك الجدل قد حسم أخيرا لصالح اعتبار أنمن يولد لأب كويتي سواء أكان متجنسا أم بالتأسيس فانه يعتبر كويتيابالتأسيس*

*وتنظم المواد الثالثة والرابعة و الخامسة والسادسة و السابعةوالثامنة حالات التجنس*

*أما المادة الثالثة فتنظم حالات مجهولي الأبوينواللقيط حيث تنص على أنه " يكتسب الجنسية الكويتية كل من ولد في الكويت لأبوينمجهولين، ويعتبر اللقيط مولودا فيها ما لم يثبت العكس ويجوز لمن ولد في الكويت أوفي الخارج من أم كويتية و كان مجهول الأب أو لم تثبت نسبته إلى أبيه قانونا، ويجوزمعاملة القصر في هذه الحالة معاملة الكويتيين لحين بلوغهم سنالرشد" والجدير بالذكرأن النص أعلاه هو نص معدل بالقانون رقم 40 لسنة 1987، ومما يجدر ذكره هو أن الكويتو من خلال وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل توفر رعاية خاصة للقطاء ومجهولي الأبوين،حيث يتم توفير السكن والرعاية التعليمية والصحية من قبل الدولة و منحهم الأسماءوالحفاظ على سرية حياتهم حتى يبلغوا سن الرشد وينخرطوا في المجتمع*

*أماالتجنيس فتنظمه المادتان الرابعة والخامسة وقد جرى تعديلهما عدة مرات الأولى بموجبالمرسوم الأميري رقم 2 لسنة 1960 والثانية بموجب القانون رقم 70 لسنة 1966 والثالثةبموجب المرسوم بقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1980 والرابعة بموجب القانون رقم 1 لسنة 1982والذي نص على جواز منح الجنسية الكويتية لكل شخص بلغ سن الرشد بتوافر الشروطالتالية: الإقامة المشروعة في الكويت لمدة 15 سنة متتالية بالنسبة إلى من كان عربيامنتميا إلى بلد عربي و20 سنة متتالية لمن هو غير ذلك، وأن يكون له سبب مشروع للرزق، و أن يكون حسن السيرة غير محكوم عليه بجريمة مخلة بالشرف و الأمانة، وأن يعرفاللغة العربية، وأن يكون على كفاية أو أن يقوم بخدمات تحتاجها البلاد، وأن يكونمسلما بالميلاد أصلا أو أن يكون قد اعتنق الدين الإسلامي وأشهر إسلامه وفقا للطرقوالإجراءات المتبعة ومضت على ذلك خمس سنوات على الأقل قبل منحه الجنسية الكويتية،والجدير بالذكر أن هذه كانت الإضافة الرئيسة في التعديل الأخير*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أما المادةالخامسة والخاصة بالتجنس أيضا فقد جرت عليها عدة تعديلات كذلك فكان التعديل الأولبموجب المرسوم الأميري رقم 2 لسنة 1962 والثاني بموجب القانون رقم 70 لسنة 1966والثالث بموجب القانون رقم 41 لسنة 1972 والذي كان تعديلا مهما وجذريا ودل على رؤيةبعيدة المدى حيث ربط بين الحصول على الجنسية والتحصيل الدراسي ففتح المجال نصا علىجواز منح الجنسية لمن أتم الدراسة الثانوية في الكويت، وقد استفاد من هذا التعديلعدد غير قليل من البدون الذين أصبحوا كويتيين الآن يساهمون في تنمية المجتمع بكلاقتدار، ولو أن ذلك الاتجاه قد تم تشجيعه ودعمه لكانت مشكلة البدون أقل بكثير مماهي عليه الآن، و لتم حلها بصورة منطقية وتدريجية، و يدل ذلك على طبيعة التحولات فيالتوجه الحكومي تجاه قضية البدون، فمن التساهل في منح الجنسية للبدون لمجرد حصولهمعلى شهادة الثانوية، إلى التشدد الحاصل الآن*

*وللأسف فقد جرى تعديل آخر وذلكفي فترة حل مجلس الأمة (1976-1981) بموجب المرسوم بقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1980 حيث تمفيه إلغاء هذه المادة، ثم جرى تعديل آخر للمادة رقم 5 بموجب القانون رقم 1 لسنة 1982 و هو النص الحالي المعمول به في الوقت الراهن حيث إن هذه المادة تسمح بمنحالجنسية استثناء لأحكام المادة السابقة مع ضرورة توافر الشروط المنصوص عليها فيالبنود 2و 3 و5 من المادة السابقة على التالي: من أدى للبلاد خدمات جليلة، والمولود من أم كويتية، المحافظ على الإقامة فيها حتى بلوغه سن الرشد، إذا كان أبوهالأجنبي قد طلق أمه طلاقا بائنا أو توفي عنها، والعربي المنتمي إلى بلد عربي إذاكان قد أقام في الكويت قبل سنة 1945 وحافظ على الإقامة فيها حتى صدور المرسوم بمنحهالجنسية (قبل سنة 1930 لغير العربي)* 

*والجدير بالذكر أن التعديل الخاصبتحديد عامي 1945و1930 كان قد جاء ذكره في المرسوم رقم 2 لسنة 1960، و لا يبدو انهذو معنى واقعي أن يتم ذكره في تعديل 1982*

*وتنظم المادة السادسة حق الانتخابأو التعيين للهيئات النيابية، وهو النقطة الأساسية التي يختلف فيها الكويتيبالتأسيس عن الكويتي بالتجنيس، حيث تحدد المادة المدة التي يحق فيها للمتجنس ممارسةحقه الانتخابي، والملاحظ أن التعديلات المذكورة اتجهت دوما الى إطالة تلك المدة فمنمدة 10 سنوات في القانون الأصلي 1959/15 أصبحت 20 سنة بموجب تعديل القانون 70 لسنة 1966 ثم أصبحت 30 سنة بموجب تعديل القانون رقم 1986/130 ثم التعديل الحالي بموجبالقانون رقم 1987/40، وقد حدث جدل قانوني كان يتم بموجبه اعتبار أبناء المتجنسينالمولودين بعد حصول آبائهم على الجنسية على أنهم متجنسون، وهو خطأ قانوني واضحوالذي تم تعديله أخيرا دون الحاجة إلى تعديل في القانون مما أدى إلى مشاركة تلكالفئة في الانتخابات الماضية وبالتالي حصولهم على حقوقهم السياسية*

*وتنظمالمادة السابعة موضوع زوجة وأولاد المتجنس و النص الحالي هو المعدل بموجب القانونرقم 1980/100 وتنص على أنه "لا يترتب على كسب الأجنبي الجنسية الكويتية أن تصبحزوجته كويتية إلا إذا أعلنت رغبتها في ذلك خلال سنة من تاريخ كسب زوجها للجنسيةالكويتية و يعتبر أولاده القصر كويتيين ولهم أن يقرروا اختيار جنسيتهم الأصلية خلالالسنة التالية لبلوغهم سن الرشد"*

*أما المادة الثامنة وهي المادة الأخيرةالمنظمة لحالات التجنس فتعالج موضوع زوجة الكويتي الأجنبية والتي جرى تعديلها عدةمرات تتجه دائما نحو إطالة المدة التي تتيح للزوجة الأجنبية بموجبها الحصول علىالجنسية، ففي حين لم يشترط القانون الأصلي مدة على الإطلاق، تعد لت بموجب القانون 1966/70 لتصبح 5 سنوات ثم زيدت لتصبح 15 سنة بموجب القانون 1987/40، إلا أن المادةالمذكورة منحت وزير الداخلية الحق في الاستثناء من تلك المدة وهو ما يحدث عادة، وقدذكرنا لاحقا في التقرير إحصاء لعدد من حالات التجنيس بموجب المادة الثامنة و التيلا يبدو أنها مسألة تتعرض لتشدد يذكر، و تؤكد المادة 9 على عدم فقدان الزوجةالأجنبية للجنسية الكويتية عند انتهاء الزوجية إلا إذا استردت جنسيتها الأصلية أوكسبت جنسية أخرى*

*وتنظم المواد 10و11و11مكررو12و13 14و15 مواضيع فقد الجنسيةو التنازل عنها وإعادتها للمرأة الكويتية وسحب الجنسية وإسقاطها و ردها حيث تؤكدالمادة رقم 10 بموجب تعديل القانون رقم 1980/100 على أن "المرأة الكويتية التيتتزوج من أجنبي لاتفقد جنسيتها الكويتية إلا إذا دخلت في جنسية زوجها بناء*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*على**طلبها**"**

**و تعالج المادة 11 موضوع فقد الجنسية والذي يحدث نتيجة لتجنيسه**مختارا بجنسية أجنبية، ولا ينطبق ذلك على زوجته الكويتية إلا إذا دخلت في جنسيته،**ويجوز إعادة الجنسية في مثل هذه الحالة إذا أقام بالكويت لمدة سنة إقامة مشروعة**وطلب العودة الى الجنسية الكويتية و تخلى عن جنسيته الأجنبية و ذلك بقرار من مجلس**الوزراء، أما المادة 11 مكرر و هي مضافة بالقانون**

**1980/100* *وتعالج حالات**المتجنسين بموجب المواد 4 و5 و7 و8 حيث توجب تنازل المتجنس عن جنسيته الأصلية إذا**كان له جنسية أخرى، كذلك تجيز المادة 12 المعدلة بموجب القانون 1980/100 إعادة**الجنسية للمرأة الكويتية التي فقدتها بموجب أحكام المادتين السابقتين إذا تخلت عن**جنسيتها السابقة**

**و تنظم المادة 13 الحالات التي يتم فيها سحب الجنسية، و قد**جرت عدة تعديلات على هذه المادة بموجب القانون 1965/21 و1966/70و1980/100 وحاليا**القانون 1987/40 حيث بينت المادة 13 جواز سحب الجنسية بمرسوم ممن كسب الجنسية**الكويتية بموجب المواد 3و4و5و7و8 في الحالات التالية: إذا كان قد منح الجنسية بطريق**الغش أو بناء على أقوال كاذبة، وإذا حكم عليه خلال 15 سنة من حصوله على الجنسية في**جريمة مخلة بالشرف و الأمانة، أو إذا عزل من وظيفته تأديبيا لأسباب تتصل بالشرف**والأمانة خلال عشر سنوات من منحه الجنسية، أو إذا استدعت مصلحة الدولة العليا أو**أمنها الخارجي ذلك، أو إذا توافرت الدلائل لدى الجهات المختصة على قيامه بالترويج**لمبادئ من شأنها تقويض النظام الاجتماعي في البلاد أو على انتمائه إلى هيئة سياسية**أجنبية، وبالتالي فإن المادة 13 تتعامل مع المتجنسين أما المادة 14 فتتحدث عن إسقاط**الجنسية و يعني ذلك إسقاطها عن الكويتيين بالتأسيس، وهي باقية دون تعديل وتكاد تكون**نسخة مكررة في قوانين الجنسية في الكثير من الدول العربية حيث يتم إسقاط الجنسية عن**كل من يتمتع بها في الحالات الآتية**:**

**1-* *إذا دخل الخدمة العسكرية لإحدى الدول**الأجنبية وبقي فيها بالرغم من الأمر الذي يصدر له من حكومة الكويت بتركها**

**2-* *إذا عمل لمصلحة دولة أجنبية و هي في حالة حرب مع الكويت أو كانت العلاقات السياسية**قد قطعت معها**

**3-* *إذا كانت إقامته العادية في الخارج وانضم إلى هيئة من**أغراضها العمل على تقويض النظام الاجتماعي والاقتصادي للكويت، أو صدر حكم بإدانته**في جرائم ينص الحكم على أنها تمس ولاءه لبلاده**

**ويترتب على إسقاط الجنسية في**الحالات المتقدمة الذكر أن تزول الجنسية الكويتية عن صاحبها وحده**"**

**وتؤكد**المادة 15 وهي دون تعديل كما جاءت في الأصل جواز رد الجنسية في أي وقت إلى من سحبت**منه أو أسقطت عنه طبقا لأحكام المادتين السابقتين**

**وتفيد أحدث إحصائية صادرة**عن الإدارة العامة للجنسية والجوازات كما جاء في جريدة الرأي العام بتاريخ 22 يوليو** 2002* *بأن حالات فقد الجنسية للفترة منذ 26 فبراير 1991 و حتى 21 يوليو 2002 قد بلغت** 108* *حالات و السحب 4 حالات أما حالات الإسقاط فهي حالة واحدة و يبدو أنها حالة**سليمان بوغيث الناطق الرسمي لتنظيم القاعدة*
*"البدون" وعمليةتغيير المصطلحات 

يعتبر مصطلح "البدون" تعبيرا مختصرا ودارجا بين عموم الناسفي الكويت للتدليل على فئة اجتماعية غير محددة الجنسية مقسمة في حقيقة الأمر إلىقسمين الأولى وتشمل من لا يحملون جنسية أي دولة، والثانية تشمل من ينتمون إلى دولأخرى ولكنهم أخفوا كل الوثائق*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القانونية التي تثبت أنهم ليسوا عديميالجنسية*

*ويعتبر مصطلح "بدون جنسية" وهو المصطلح الأول الذي ظهر لوصف وتسميةهذه الفئة مصطلحا مجردا في حد ذاته، ولا خلاف عليه حتىعند مقارنته مع المصطلحالقانوني أو الدولي المعروف بـ "عديم الجنسية" ولكن المشكلة كانت في التناول الرسميوالشعبي على حد سواء لمصطلح "البدون" وتعميمه على كل حالة تدعي أنها لا تحمل جنسيةدولة محددة، وهو الأمر الذي أدى مع مرور الوقت إلى تكوين صورة ذهنية عامة وشبهمحددة عن جميع أفراد هذه الفئة المقسمة أصلا بين أصحاب حق ومدعين له*

*وقد كانآخر مصطلح استخدمته الحكومة لوصف هؤلاء هو "المقيمون بصورة غير شرعية" وهو المصطلحالذي يحمل في طياته مزج وجودهم بقانون الإقامة رغم عدم خضوعهم له، ويعتقد أن اختيارهذا المسمى يرجع أساسه إلى ممارسة نوع من الضغط النفسي على أفراد هذه الفئة على أملأن يظهر منهم من يمتلك وثائق تثبت انتماءه إلى دولة ما، وإلا سيكونون عرضه لإجراءاتأشد قسوة ومنها الإبعاد وفقا لأطر قانونية ودولية تعتمد على إيجاد البلدالبديل*

*وعموما سنخلص في شأن المصطلحات المتنوعة وربما المتضاربة أحيانا إلىالقول إن فئة من يسمون بـ "بدون جنسية" أو "عديمي الجنسية" هم بالتحديد الذين لايتمتعون بجنسية أي دولة أخرى ويتواجدون على أرض الكويت*

*نشأة المشكلةوتطورها**: 

**نشأت مشكلة غير محددي الجنسية في بدايتها من جراء عوامل الهجرةوثغرات قانوني الإقامة والجنسية، فقانون الإقامة الذي كان معمولا به في أواخرالخمسينات كان يستثني أفراد العشائر من الحصول على سمات دخول وتراخيص الإقامةوجوازات السفر للدخول إلى الكويت والإقامة فيها، وكانت إجراءات التطوع في القواتالمسلحة وخصوصاً في الستينات والسبعينات تفتح المجال أمام تنامي مشكلة فئة" غيرمحددي الجنسية"، من بين أفراد العشائر المقيمين بصورة قانونية دونما وثائق، كماصدرت من المسؤولين تصريحات متكررة حول قرب تجنيس الملتحقين منهم بالجيش والشرطة،إضافة إلى الدعوة التي وجهت في بداية الثمانينات لتسجيل مدعي الجنسيةالكويتية*

*أما بالنسبة إلى الجنسية فهناك طريقتان للحصول عليها، وتسمىالطريقة الأولى بالتأسيس أما الطريقة الثانية فهي بالتجنيس، ويحصل المواطن بالتأسيسأو التجنيس على جميع الحقوق باستثناء الحقوق السياسية حيث لا يحصل عليها المتجنسإلا بعد مرور ثلاثين عاما، وقد تدارك مجلس الوزراء خطأ في التطبيق الذي يتعلقبأبناء المتجنس حيث كانوا قبل سنوات مضت يعاملون معاملة المتجنس، إلا أن قرارا قدصدر منذ أربع سنوات أعاد الحق إلى نصابه حيث أصبح أبناء المتجنس يعاملون على أساسأنهم مواطنون بالتأسيس، وهناك مواد عدة في قانون الجنسية تسمـح بموجبها الحصـول علىالجنسيـة كالزواج من كويتي (للإناث فقطة) أو مدة الإقامة ، أو تقديم خدمات جليلة ... الخ**فالفارق بين التأسيس والتجنس إذاً هو تأجيل الحقوق السياسيةبالنسبة إلى المتجنس لفترة زمنية، مع التمتع بجميع الحقوق الأخرى*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كما تقومالحكومة بإصدار جوازات وفقا للمادة 17 من قانون الجوازات وهي عبارة عن وثائق مروريتم منحها لغير الكويتيين لتمكينهم من السفر ، وعادة (وليس دائما) تكون صالحة لسفرةواحدة وقد كان أكثر المستفيدين من هذه الجوازات هم من البدون حيث إنهم لا يملكونجوازات أخرى إلا أن ذلك لم يمنع الكثير من حملة الجنسيات العربية وبالذات الذينيعملون في وظائف حكومية ويسافرون في مهمات رسمية من منحهم هذه الجوازات، وقد تشددتوزارة الداخلية في السنوات الأخيرة في منح هذا النوع من الجوازات والذي يمنح لأسبابعدة كالمشاركة في مهمة رسمية، أو العلاج، أو الدراسة أو الحج والعمرة وغير ذلك منالأسباب، وقد أكد المدير العام للإدارة العامة للجنسية والجوازات في مقابلة له معجريدة الرأي العام (22 يوليو 2002) بأن جواز المادة 17 يصدر في حالتين الأولىللمريض الذي يحتاج للعلاج بالخارج بموجب تقرير طبي مع مرافقه، أما الحالة الثانيةفهي بالنسبة إلى الطالب الذي يستكمل دراسته بالخارج*

*وهكذا أخذت المشكلة فيالتفاقم شيئا فشيئا حيث عمد كثير من الوافدين إلى إخفاء هويا تهم مدعين انتماءهمإلى فئة عديمي الجنسية وذلك للإفادة من الامتيازات المادية، مما أدى إلى نمو هذهالفئة، بصورة سريعة وعشوائية حتى أصبحت مصدرا لمشكلات أمنية واجتماعية واقتصاديةوقانونية تدخل في صميم الكيان البنيوي للمجتمع وتركيبته الديموغرافية، ولا شك أنالمنهج الحكومي المتبع في التعامل مع مشكلة "غير محددي الجنسية" قد ساهم بطريقة أوبأخرى في تطويرها وتشعبها حتى باتت تشكل موضوعا رسميا لتقارير المنظمات العاملة فيمجال حقوق الإنسان في الخارج، خاصة بعد حالة الانكشاف الإعلامي الدولي الذي تعرضتله الكويت إبان وبعد غزو العراق لها في أغسطس 1990 م*

*وأن التباطؤ في حسم هذهالمشكلة أدى بالكويت إلى أن تواجه الآن مشاكل الجيل الثاني والثالث من أبناء هذهالفئة وليس الجيل الأول منهم الذين انخفض عددهم وتدنت نسبتهم مع مرور الزمن**حجم المشكلة قبل أغسطس 1990**: 

**أدت الضبابية و عدم الوضوح في التعاملالحكومي مع موضوع البدون إلى التأثير حتى على الجانب الإحصائي، حيث كانت الإحصاءاتفي السابق تدمج البدون مع الكويتيين و لم يكن هناك تدقيق في هوية المبحوثين إحصائياوبالتالي ربما لم تبدأ عملية الفرز الإحصائي لفئة البدون إلا من خلال أسئلة تقدمبها نواب في مجلس الأمة حيث جاء في رد وزير الداخلية على سؤال برلماني في 9 نوفمبر 1984 بأن عدد البدون يبلغ نحو 200000، كذلك جاء في تصريح لوزير التخطيط بجريدة آرابتايمز بتاريخ 8 أبريل 1989 بأن عدد البدون يصل إلى 225000 تقريبا*

*كما تفيدالبيانات الإحصائية لهيئة المعلومات المدنية أن عدد فئة "غير محددي الجنسية" وصلنحو (220) ألف نسمة في يونيو 1990 م، وتتميز هذه المشكلة بخصائص كثيرة لكل منهاأبعادها التي يصعب التقليل من أهميتها، ويأتي في مقدمتها ما يلي**: 

1-* *إن عددالكويتيين المتزوجين ممن لا يحملون جنسيــــة محــددة وصل إلـــى (3024) كويتياوعدد الكويتيات المتزوجات من فئة "عديمي الجنسية" وصل إلى (4036) كويتية*

*2-* *إن أكثرية فئة "عديمي الجنسية" من الأطفال الذين هم دون الخامسة عشرة ويمثلون نحو*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

85% *من العدد الإجمالي**" 

3 -* *إن غالبية فئة "عديمي الجنسية" من الأميينوذوي التعليم المحدود جدا، حيث بلغت نسبة من هم دون التعليم المتوسط " %87** 

4 -* *إن الأسرة لدى فئة "عديمي الجنسية" تتسم بكبر حجمها، حيث يصل معدلالإعالة فيها إلى "7" أفراد في المتوسط، بينما لا يزيد عن "4.5" لدى الأسرةالكويتية، ولعله يمكن تقدير أهمية هذا الأمر فيما يشكله من أعباء اقتصادية وإرهاقللخدمات العامة في الحاضر والمستقبل*

*5 -* *إن غالبية هذه الفئة تنحصر فيجنسيات معينة، إذ أن مشروع استكمال الوثائق الخاصة من غير محددي الجنسية أدى إلىالتثبت من جنسيات (27.470) فردا أي (%12.5) من إجمالي الفئة، ولم تكن الحكومة قبلعام 1989 قد أعلنت عن عدد محدد لفئة عديمي الجنسية، ويرجع أكثر من مرجع علمي كتبحول البدون إلى أن الحكومة كانت تفتقر إلى الإحصاءات الدقيقة في هذاالشأن*

*ولقد سبق أن قامت الدولة ببعض الخطوات باتجاه مواجهة هذه المشكلة،بدأت مع صدور قرار مجلس الوزراء سنة 1985م بإلغاء مصطلح "بدون جنسية" في المعاملاتالرسمية وغير الرسمية واعتبار كل من لا يحمل الجنسية الكويتية "غير كويتي"، وقرارهأيضا سنة 1986 بتشكيل لجنة لدراسة مشكلة غير محددي الجنسية، حيث وضعت بعض الإجراءاتالعملية الآنية ريثما يتم التوصل إلى معرفة الوضع القانوني لكل حالة على حدة وذلكبما يحفز أفراد هذه الفئة على إبراز هويتهم الأصلية وتصحيح وضعهم وفقا للقوانينالسارية**والواقع أن هذه الإجراءات أدت إلى نتائج إيجابية، حيث بادر نحو (16.900) فرد إلى تعديل أوضاعهم القانونية من خلال إبراز هوياتهم الحقيقية، كماتــم التوصـل إلــى اكتشاف الجنسيات الحقيقـــية لمــا يزيـد عـن (15.000) فرد آخر،إلا أن الغزو العراقي على البلاد حال دون متابعة تنفيذ الخطوات الإجرائية التيوضعتها اللجنة في شأن حل المشكلة على النحو المرسوم*

*ويؤكد د . العنزي علىأنه يمكن تقسيم فئة البدون أو غير محددي الجنسية إلى مجموعتين: الأولى فئة "عديميالجنسية القانونيين" أي التي لا تتمتع بأي جنسية (و ستبقى كذلك إلى أن تمنح الجنسيةالكويتية أو تكتسب جنسية دولة أخرى) أما الثانية فهي فئة من أخفى جنسيته الفعلية وصعب إثبات انتمائه إلى أي دولة أخرى، مع تقبل الحكومة الكويتية لوضعه القانوني هذالسنوات طويلة وهذه الفئة ستبقى بحكم عديمي الجنسية و يمكن أن يطلق عليها "عديموالجنسية الفعليون" إلى أن يثبت أنها تتمتع بجنسية دولة أخرى، إما أن تمنح الجنسيةالكويتية أو تكتسب جنسية أخرى وفي كل الأحوال فان أيا من المجموعتين السابقتين تصبفي المحصلة النهائية وهي أن أفراد البدون أو غير محددي الجنسية في الكويت هم أشخاصلم يثبت بعد انتماؤهم لأي جنسية أخرى-والى أن يثبت ذلك- فهم لا يتمتعون، في ظلقواعد القانون الدولي القائمة بالحماية الدولية لأي دولة*

*وإذا لم يكن أفرادفئة البدون من عديمي الجنسية القانونيين - أي الذين لا يتمتعون قانونا بجنسية أيدولة- فانه ليس كل عديمي الجنسية القانونيين في الكويت هم من افراد فئة البدونفالفلسطينيون المقيمون في الكويت الذين يحملون وثائق سفر صادرة من بعض الدولالعربية يعتبرون من عديمي الجنسية القانونيين لأنهم لا ينتمون - بالجنسية - لأيدولة عربية ومع*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ذلك فانهم غير مشمولين بمصطلح البدون*

*ويؤكد العنزي على أنحكومة الكويت قد اعترفت بوجود هؤلاء الأشخاص وبمركزهم القانوني باعتبارهم لا ينتمونإلى أية دولة أخرى وقيدتهم في سجلاتها الرسمية على انهم من "فئة البدون" و"غيركويتيين" وأخيرا "غير محددي الجنسية" ورتبت لهم حقوقا وامتيازات خاصة بهم من دونالأجانب (كاستثنائهم من قانون الإقامة ومنحهم أولوية بعد المواطنين في التعيين فيسلكي الشرطة والجيش)، وبناء على ذلك فإنه يقع على الحكومة الكويتية عبء دحض قرينةأن هذه الفئة عديمة الجنسية ولا يكفي القول "كونهم لا يحملون الجنسية الكويتية، فهميتمتعون بجنسيات أخرى"، فهذه قرينة ناقصة إذ إن انعدام الجنسية وضع يقر به القانونالدولي، بل ويتعامل معه و حاول من خلال مجموعة من الاتفاقيات الدولية القضاء عليهأو على الأقل الحد من غلوائه*

*وتبدو مسألة مشروعية إقامة البدون ذات إشكاليةخاصة حيث حاول العنزي مناقشة مشروعية إقامتهم من خلال قانون إقامة الأجانب رقم 17لسنة 1959 و الذي نصت مادته الأولى على عدم جواز دخول الكويت لأي شخص أو مغادرتهادون أن يكون حاملا لجواز ساري المفعول صادرا من الجهات المختصة في بلده أو منالجهات الدولية التي تعترف لها الكويت بهذا الاختصاص، ومؤشرا عليه بسمة الدخول منإحدى القنصليات المعهود إليها بذلك في الخارج••• أما من يرغب في الإقامة في الكويتفعليه الحصول على موافقة وزير الداخلية (مادة 9)، ويعطى الحق بالإقامة الموقتة بمالا يزيد عن خمس سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمدد مشابهة كذلك نظمت المواد من 16 إلى 22مسائل الإبعاد، و كقاعدة عامة فإن للكويت أن تبعد من الأجانب من لا ترغب ببقائه علىأراضيها و ذلك بإحدى طرق الإبعاد بحكم قضائي و يسمى الإبعاد القضائي، والإبعادالإداري*

*ومع أنه يفترض منطقيا وقانونيا أن تنطبق المواد المذكورة أعلاه علىالبدون، إلا أنهم تم استثناؤهم من ذلك التطبيق و فقا لمنطوق المادة 25 فقرة د حيثتم استثناء" أفراد العشائر الذين يدخلون الكويت برا من الجهات التي تعدوها لقضاءأشغالهم المعتادة"، إلا أن الملاحظ بأن المادة المذكورة لم تعرف المقصود "بأفرادالعشائر" ولا المقصود "بأشغالهم المعتادة"، و قد بررت المذكرة التفسيرية للقانونالمذكور ذلك بأن العادات المرعية للبدو هي التي تستدعي هذا الاستثناء إلا أنه منغير الواضح إن كان المقصود هنا هو منح أفراد العشائر حقا بالإقامة أم تسهيلا فقط فيقضية التنقل دون الحاجة إلى الحصول على وثائق السفر المطلوبة إلا أن وضوح النصالقانوني يجعلهم مستثنيين من قانون الإقامة كلية، ومن ثم فلا يشترط فيهم الحصول علىإذن إقامة وحيث إن الكثير من البدون ينتمون لما يمكن وصفه بالعشائر العربية فإنهمبالتالي يدخلون ضمن ذلك الاستثناء سواء أكانوا حقا من تلك العشائر أم لا وقد تأكدذلك من خلال قبول الحكومة الكويتية لذلك الوضع واعتبار إقامة البدون إقامة مشروعةدون أن يطلب منهم الحصول على تصريح بالإقامة طبقا لقانون الإقامة سالف الذكر، وقدأكد ذلك صراحة وزير الداخلية عام 1983 في رده على سؤال برلماني مبررا ذلك لاعتباراتإنسانية واجتماعية، حيث أكد في ذلك الرد و الذي كان قد نشر في جريدة السياسةالكويتية بتاريخ 25 يناير 1983، على أن البدون لا يخضعون لإجراءات الإقامة استناداإلى أن قانون إقامة الأجانب رقم 17 لسنة 1959 قد استثنى في المادة رقم 25 منه طوائفمن الناس من بينها أفراد العشائر الذين يدخلون الكويت برا من الجهات التي تعودوهالقضاء أشغالهم"، وفي إجابة عن سؤال برلماني آخر أكد الوزير على أن كل ما يتعلقبأوضاع هذه الفئة و حل مشاكلهم أولا وأخيرا أمر سياسي تقدره الدولة، و من ثم فهيتعمل جاهدة في هذه الأيام لمحاولة الوصول لحل مشاكل هذه الفئة"، ومع أنه قد جرىتعديل على تلك المادة بموجب*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المرسوم بقانون رقم 1987/41 تم فيه إلغاء تلك المادةإلا أن ذلك التعديل لا يمكن أن يمس الأوضاع القانونية القائمة، و ذلك لأن التعديليسري بأثر فوري، فالمادة السابقة أنشأت مركزا قانونيا لا يلغيه إلغاء المادة التيأوجدته، ولا يمكن في هذه الحالة إلغاء المركز القانوني الذي نشأ بسبب تطبيق المادةالمشار إليها أعلاه إلا في حالتين الأولى أن تنص المادة ذاتها على أنها تسري بأثررجعي، و هذا لم يحدث، والثانية أن تضاف إلى القانون مادة تنص صراحة على إلغاءالمركز القانوني الذي نشأ في ظل المادة 25 (د)، وهذا كذلك لم يحدث، كذلك ومن خلالمتابعة قام بها العنزي لموقف القضاء الكويتي من مسألة إقامة وإبعاد البدون يتضح أنالقضاء الجزائي قد أكد هو الآخر موقفا مماثلا بالنسبة إلى البدون، ففي تاريخ 28أبريل 1988 ألغت محكمة الاستئناف العليا حكما لمحكمة أول درجة بحبس وإبعاد ثلاثة منالأشخاص، أحدهم ينتمي إلى فئة البدون لارتكابهم تزويرا في محررات رسمية ولأنهمأقاموا في البلاد خلال خمس السنوات السابقة على يوم 8 مارس 1988 بطريقة غير مشروعةو دون الحصول على تصريح بالإقامة من الجهة المختصة، و كانت عقوبة الإقامة غيرالمشروعة الحبس لمدة ستة أشهر مع الشغل و النفاذ، وقد حكمت محكمة الاستئناف العليابالبراءة للبدون من تهمة الإقامة غير المشروعة استنادا إلى أن الثابت من الأوراق أنالمتهم من مواليد بادية الكويت سنة 1943 ويعمل فيها منذ 1959 وحتى تاريخ الحكم و لميقم الدليل على أن إقامته حتى سنة 1987 كانت بطريقة غير مشروعة ومن ثم وجبت براءتهمن تهمة الإقامة غير المشروعة في البلاد**ومما يؤخذ على الحكم السالف الذكر أنالقاضي قرر براءة المتهم بسبب مشروعية إقامته في الكويت دون أن يحدد معيارالمشروعية الذي استند إليه ويبدو و كأن القاضي قد افترض بأن ولادة الشخص في باديةالكويت مع عدم ثبوت انتمائه إلى دولة أخرى كافية بذاتها لإثبات انه من فئة البدونالتي تعد إقامتها في الكويت من المسلمات القانونية التي ليست بحاجة إلى تفصيل وعلىذلك كما يرى العنزي بأنه لا يمكن التعويل كثيرا على حكم محكمة الاستئناف المذكورةأعلاه لتحديد سبب مشروعية إقامة البدون*

*ولكن في القضية رقم 1987/4910 (جنح) كان القاضي أكثر وضوحا في حكمه فقد أسند الإدعاء العام للمتهم في هذه القضية أنه في 6 نوفمبر 1987**:

1-* *دخل الكويت بصورة غير مشروعة من غير الأماكن المخصصةللدخول و بدون جواز سفر أو ما يقوم مقامه صالحا و مؤشرا عليه بسمة دخول*

*2 -* *عاد إلى البلاد بعد أن أبعد عنها و بدون أن يحصل على إذن خاص من الجهاتالمختصة*

*و قد طلب الادعاء العام معاقبته و فقا للمواد 1و4و19و24 من قانونإقامة الأجانب رقم 17 لسنة 1959 المعدل بقانون رقم 55 لسنة 1982*

*وتتلخصواقعة الدعوى في أن المتهم وهو من فئة البدون كان قد أبعد إداريا إلى العراق معأفراد عائلته في شهر يونيو 1987، ولكنه عاد وأفراد عائلته مشيا على الأقدام عن طريقالبر وألقي القبض عليهم وقدم للمحاكمة بالتهم المذكورة أعلاه، وبعد أن اطلعتالمحكمة على المستندات المقدمة من وكيل المتهم بالجلسة•••خلصت إلى ما يلي : "•••إنالمتهم بدون جنسية ومن مواليد الكويت وكذلك الحال بالنسبة إلى زوجته و أولادهجميعا، ولما كان الثابت من كل تلك المستندات أن المتهم بدون جنسية وهذه الفئة تقيمبالكويت ولا يعتبر في المفهوم السائد بأنه غير كويتي أو أجنبي، ولم يقم في الأوراقأي دليل على أنه عراقي الجنسية أو أنه يحمل أي جنسية أخرى غير الجنسية الكويتية ومنثم كان وجوده بالكويت وجودا مشروعا*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شأنه في ذلك شأن المواطنين الكثيرين من فئة**البدون جنسية وكان دخوله إلى البلاد دخولا مشروعا ووجوده فيها مشروعا وكذلك بات**للاتهام المسند إليه على هذا الأساس على غير سند من القانون و يتعين القضاء**ببراءته**"

**ويخلص د . العنزي إلى أن البدون لا يخضعون لأحكام قانون إقامة**الأجانب و من ثم فلا يجوز إبعادهم إداريا أو قضائيا، و أنهم يشكلون بذلك فئة وسطى**بين المواطنين و الأجانب وهذا الوضع لا تنفرد الكويت به و إنما هناك من السوابق**التاريخية والقانونية ما يدعمه*

*البدون بعد فبراير 1991 

الواقع أن عدد غيرمحددي الجنسية قد تناقص عما كان عليه قبل الغزو عام 1990، حيث غادر عدد غير قليلمنهم إلى بلدانهم الأصلية إبان الغزو ثم ما لبث أن عاد منهم من تمكن من ذلك 

ومما لا شك فيه أن جوهر المشكلة لا يقوم على أساس كمي بقدر ما هو قائم علىأساس نوعي حيث بلغ إجمالي عدد الذين تم تسجيلهم في الهيئة العامة للمعلومات المدنيةعام 1992، من غير محددي الجنسية (117.604) أفراد ، وقد تم تعديل الوضع القانوني لـ( 22.966) فردا بعد إبراز هويتهم الأصلية، كما تــم الاستدلال على الجنسيـــةالأصليــة لما يزيد عـــن ( 15.000) فرد آخر، لم يقوموا بعد بتعديل أوضاعهمالقانونية وأن عدد غير الـمتزوجيـــن يصل إلــــى (85.837) فردا أي %73 عدا حالاتالطلاق والترمل، ولعله يمكن تقدير الأعباء الأمنية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية التيتترتب على هذه الخصائص وأبعادها، والوضع الذي يمكن أن تؤول إليه البنية السكانية فيالوقت القريب على المستويين الكمي والنوعي، خاصة إذا أخذنا بعين الاعتبار ارتفاعمعدلات الإعالة لدى غير محددي الجنسية، وتدني المستوى التعليمي والدخل وتفشيالبطالة، إلى جانب تزايد حالات الزواج والمصاهرة بينهم وبين المواطنين من الجنسينوقد أفادت مصادر وزارة الداخلية في منتصف عام 2001 أن عدد البدون قد تناقص ليصبح (87.320)

ويؤكد آخر تصريح للأمين العام للجنة التنفيذية لشؤون المقيمينبصورة غير قانونية (البدون) بتاريخ 7مايو 2002 بأن من تم تجنيسهم من البدون قد بلغ 3517 شخصا، وأن العدد الإجمالي للمسجلين من هذه الفئة لدى اللجنة هو 76591 شخصا أماعن تفاصيل الذين تم تجنيسهم فقد كانت كالتالي: تم تجنيس 1000 رب أسرة ضمن الدفعةالأولى إضافة إلى تجنيس 1055 شخصا من أبنائهم القصر و عدد 72 زوجة ليصبح إجمالي منتم تجنيسهم ضمن الدفعة الأولى لقانون 2000 هو 2127 شخصا منهم 71 عسكريا بوزارةالدفاع و72 بوزارة الداخلية

أما بالنسبة للدفعة الثانية لقانون عام 2001فإنه قد تم تجنيس 636 رب أسرة إضافة إلى تجنيس 693 من أبنائهم القصر و عدد 71 زوجةليصبح إجمالي من تم تجنيسهم ضمن الدفعة الثانية 1390 شخصا منهم 80 عسكريا بوزارةالدفاع 48 بوزارة الداخلية، كذلك فقد تم تجنيس أعداد أخرى من العسكريين العاملينبوزارتي الداخلية والدفاع من قبل اللجنة العليا للجنسية التابعة لمجلس الوزراء أيخارج إطار القانون المذكور



التعامل الحكومي 

تسببت الإجراءاتالحكومية المتلاحقة في تفاقم مشكلة غير محددي الجنسية ، بالكويت ويمكن تلخيص وتلمسطبيعة التعامل الحكومي مع المشكلة عبر المراحل التاريخية الرئيسية التالية : 

1- حينما وضع قانون 17 لسنة 1959 الخاص بإقامة الأجانب نـــص صراحة فــيالمادة (25) منه على أن من بين المستثنين من الخضوع للقانون "أفراد العشائر الذينيدخلون الكويت برا من الجهات التي تعودوها لقضاء أشغالهم المعتادة"، وهي ما يمكناعتبارها ثغرة واضحة في القانون سمحت بتغطية المشكلة قانونيا منذ النشأة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*- مع تزايد المميزات التي بدأت (دولة الاستقلال) بتوزيعها في بداية الستينات وفق إطارريعي على المواطنين الكويتيين ومن ضمنهم فئة غير محددي الجنسية، بدأت هجرة الكثيرمن الأشخاص الى الكويت بصورة شرعية أو غير ذلك رغبة في الاستمتاع بخدمات (دولةالرفاه**) 

3 -* *مرحلة تعايش اختلاط فئة غير محددي الجنسية منذ الاستقلال (بداية الستينات) وتغاضي الحكومات الكويتية المتعاقبة عن التعرض لهم ومساءلتهم جعلالكثير منهم جزءاً من النسيج الاجتماعي للدولة ، إضافة إلى أن الجهات الرسميةاعتبرتهم جزءاً من المواطنين الكويتيين حين أدخلتهم ضمن إحصاءات وزارة التخطيطللسكان** 

4 -* *في مرحلة منتصف الثمانينات بدأت الحكومة بتغيير سياستهااللامبالية بوجود هذه الفئة على أراضي الكويت ويبدو أن السبب الأبرز لذلك التغييرهو الموقف الذي اتخذته مـجموعة مــن البدون داخل الجيش الكويتي تأييدا لإيران كماتفيد إحدى المصادر الأمنية، وربما عاد السبب من وراء التغيير في السياسات إلى تضخمالمشكلة و زيادة عددهم بصورة كبيرة و سريعة، وأن مسألة تجنيسهم تعني بالدرجة الأولىمزيداً من الأعباء الاقتصادية وقد اتخذت الحكومة سلسلة من الإجراءات الإدارية التيأثرت بشكل مباشر على حجم ونوعية الامتيازات المادية المغرية التي كان غير محدديالجنسية يتلقونها من (دولة الرفاه**)

5 -* *المرحلة الحالية، والتي تغطي الفترةمنذ عام 1991 م وحتى يومنا هذا، والذي يميزها اهتمام الجهاز الرسمي بضرورة حلالمشكلة عبر تشكيل لجنة لتنقيح الشريحة الكلية إلى أجزاء تضم حالات مختلفة، حيث تمالبدء بتسجيل من يدعون أنه بدون جنسية، ومقابلة البعض منهم كخطوة نحو استكمال خطواتالحل ويناط التعامل مع البدون باللجنة المركزية للمقيمين بصورة غير شرعية*
*وقدتأسست اللجنة منذ تسع سنوات للتعامل مع البدون، وهي تابعة إداريا لوزارة الداخلية،وتقوم بجمع وتسجيل وتوثيق البيانات والوثائق الخاصة بالأفراد البدون ، كما تقوماللجنة بتعديل أوضاع البدون في حالة رغبتهم وإظهارهم لوثائق تدل على هويتهم الأصليةأو جنسياتهم الأخرى أو حتى في حالة حصولهم على جنسيات جديدة عن طريق الشراء أوالإقامة في بلد آخر*
*ويشكو البدون من طريقة تعامل اللجنة حيث أنها تضغط عليهملإظهار جنسياتهم الأصلية حتى وإن لم يكونوا يملكون جنسيات أخرى وعبر السنواتالأخيرة أصبحت اللجنة المركزية شيئا فشيئا المؤسسة الأهم فيما يتعلق بالبدون حيث لابد لصدور جواز مادة 17 على سبيل المثال من موافقة اللجنة المركزية*

*6 -* *وقدوضعت وزارة الداخلية جملة من المواصفات التي بموجبها يصبح من تنطبق عليه مؤهلاللحصول على الجنسية ومن لا تنطبق عليه يصبح غير مؤهل ومن غير المعروف إلى أي درجهيتم الالتزام بتلك الشروط أوإن كانت جميعها يجب توافرها أو بعضها حيث تم تجنيسالبعض دون تلك الشروط كما لم يتم تجنيس البعض الآخر مع انطباق الشروط عليه أماالمواصفات المطلوبة فهي كالتالي**:

**أ - إدراج اسم البدون في إحصاء 1965: أجريأول إحصاء للسكان في الكويت عام 1957 أي قبل الاستقلال والثاني عام 1963 والثالثعام 1965 ثم كل خمس سنوات بعد ذلك وبالتالي فإن هناك ثروة إحصائية في الكويت خلافاللكثير من الدول العربية وقد اعتمدت وزارة الداخلية إحصاء 1965 على أساس أنه يمثلنقطة الانطلاق بالنسبة لأي مطالبة بدون بالجنسية*

*ب - مقابلة لجان الجنسية فيبداية الستينات: عندما صدر قانون الجنسية الكويتي عام 1959 تشكلت لجان من شخصياتكويتية لمنح الجنسية بموجب تعريفهم بالشخص المتقدم من خلال مقابلة شخصية مع المتقدموقد كانت تلك اللجان تصدر قرارها بعد المقابلة إن كانت قد اقتنعت بأن الشخص كويتيفعلا، أم أنه يستحق الجنسية بالتجنيس، أو إن كان لا يستحقها وقد حدثت جملة منالإشكاليات آنذاك، خاصة من أولئك الذين قررت اللجنة أنهم يستحقونها بالتجنيس فماكان منهم إلا أن رفضوا الجنسية انطلاقا من قناعتهم بأحقيتهم بالجنسية بالتأسيسوبالتالي أصبحوا “بدون**” 

**ت - وجود أقارب كويتيين من الدرجة الأولى: هناك عددليس بقليل من البدون الذين لديهم أقارب من الدرجة الأولى يحملون الجنسية الكويتيةومع ذلك لم يحصلوا على الجنسية**ث - الإقامة الدائمة في الكويت*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ج - الدراسة في مدارس الكويت*

*ويتضح بأن تلك الشروط تنطبق في أحسن حالاتها على %20 من البدون الحاليين وحتى إن تم تطبيقها وتنفيذ نتائجها مباشرة فإنها ستمثل حلاجزئيا فقط*

*أنتهى...... بحمد الله...*

----------

